

FreeBSD Ports CVS End of Life on February 28th 2013 - komljen
https://www.freebsd.org/news/newsflash.html#event20130110:01

======
mapleoin
Is there some article/discussion explaining why they went with SVN or a
centralized VCS anywhere?

~~~
lcampbell
There's a bit of detail in the wiki[1], you can probably get a better idea by
searching the lists (there's likely a bunch on freebsd-current).

Normally when someone brings up git on the lists, the common response is
simply, "there's already an official mirror[2]". SVN fits the FreeBSD
development model -- everything is centralized.

Moreover, it can be argued that when the decision was made in 2008, DVCS's
weren't as well-known as they are today. The relative maturity of SVN I
believe was a large factor in the decision.

\--

[1] <https://wiki.freebsd.org/VCSWhy>

[2] <https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd>

